# Ati Radeon 9600



## yidaki (11. Februar 2005)

*MEHR ARBEITSSPEICHER (Ati Radeon 9600)*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gerade mein system neu installiert....

vor installation der GRAKA im Taskmgr: 62MB benutzter Speicher
danach: 110 MB 

-->

Meine Frage warum braucht dei GraKa soviel Speicher und gibt es ne Möglichkeit da noch ein bisschen Speicher frei zu machen

mfg

yid


----------



## Sinac (11. Februar 2005)

Ich denke nicht das das etwas damit zu tun hat, knnte zufall sein. Vielleicht lief irgendein anderer prozess und es wurde falsch angezeigt. 
ATI installiert gerne ein paat zusatz tools, kannste die ja mal schließen, aber daran sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen.


----------



## yidaki (15. Februar 2005)

> Ich denke nicht das das etwas damit zu tun hat, knnte zufall sein. Vielleicht lief irgendein anderer prozess und es wurde falsch angezeigt.



Nein, darin scheint es nicht zu liegen. Habe quasi alle prozesse ausgeschaltet und bei der installation von der grafikkarte nur den treiber, ohne weitere zusatztsoftware installiert.
sobald der treiber installiert ist sinkt der speicher um ca. 30-40 mb...

sonst noch jemand ne idee

mittlerweile, hab ich´s wieder auf 98MB geschafft, aber das kann ja nicht alles sein?


----------

